# Possible source of Pure Ammonia



## joseph13 (Apr 1, 2013)

I was looking online and found that a near by Dollar Tree may sell pure ammonia. I called all the Ace Hardware store in my area and they don't sell any ammonia good or bad. So I was tempted to get some on line till i came across this : 
Bulk LA's Totally Awesome Pure Ammonia, 64 oz. at DollarTree.com 

I called the nearby store and it seems promising. If it turns up ok it be great alternative to everyone who in the same boat as I am. My wife is going to investigate for me and I post an update. If all is well if it will work me and for everyone too.


----------



## lonedove55 (Jan 25, 2012)

I also found some pure ammonia at a Dollar Tree near me. Most of the ammonia in grocery stores, etc. have surfectants, dyes, and perfumes added. The Dollar Tree ammonia was a weaker solution, so more had to be added when cycling a tank to bring the ppm up to 4.0.


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

Walmart cleaning aisle


----------



## joseph13 (Apr 1, 2013)

Called manufacture and it does have a soap in it. I think it false advertisement to call it pure when it's not.


----------

